# Total African Nations Championship - ALGERIA 2023



## zakizakari222 (Jul 2, 2018)

the 7th edition of the African Nations Championship, a biennial football tournament organized by the Confederation of African Football (CAF) exclusively featuring players from the respective national championships will be hosted between January and February 2022 in Algeria


----------



## zakizakari222 (Jul 2, 2018)

*Proposed Venues*

List of possible stadiums to be used for the tournament:

1- 5th of July, 1962 Stadium, _Algiers_: *85,000 seats* 
2- Baraki New Stadium, _Algiers_; *40,000 Seats* 
3- Douera Sportpark, _Algiers_; *40,000 Seats* 
4- Mustapha Tchaker Stadium, _Blida_; *35,000 Seats *
5- Olympic Stadium of Oran, _Oran_; *40,000 Seats* 
6- Abdelkader khalef Stadium, _Tizi Ouzou_; *50,000 Seats*
7- Sig New Stadium, _Mescara_; *20,000 Seats*
8- Chahid Hamlaoui Olympic Stadium, _Constantine_; *35,000 Seats*
9- 19 May Stadium, _Annaba_; *55,000 Seats*


----------



## zakizakari222 (Jul 2, 2018)

*5th of July, 1962 Stadium*

The stadium is located in Algiers, The capital with a capacity of *85,000 seats* and likely to host the Opening and/or the Final, renovations of the stadium will take place next year.
click the images to enlarge


----------



## HDI 0.548 (Dec 28, 2015)

Annaba stadium? Seriously?


----------



## zakizakari222 (Jul 2, 2018)

HDI 0.548 said:


> Annaba stadium? Seriously?


this is a long list of stadiums that can be used for the tournament, but I guess only 4 stadiums will be chosen. but I don't know which :?


----------



## abdelka37 (Jun 18, 2012)

zakizakari222 said:


> List of possible stadiums to be used for the tournament:
> 
> 1- 5th of July, 1962 Stadium, _Algiers_: *85,000 seats*
> 2- Baraki New Stadium, _Algiers_; *40,000 Seats*
> ...




Mustapha Tchaker Stadium , 19 May Stadium ,Chahid Hamlaoui Olympic Stadium, distroy all this stadium they are old :bash: :cripes:


----------



## zakizakari222 (Jul 2, 2018)

abdelka37 said:


> Mustapha Tchaker Stadium , 19 May Stadium ,Chahid Hamlaoui Olympic Stadium, distroy all this stadium they are old :bash: :cripes:




I don't think Mustapha Tchakr stadium is going anywhere hno: 
lately it's confirmed that it will be renewed and used for the National team :cheers:

https://kora.com/news/203010-البدء-فى-تهيئة-ملعب-مصطفى-تشاكر-من-أجل-محاربي-الصحراء/


----------



## lotfi31 (Jun 17, 2011)

Sig Stadium in this list ? 
New Sig Stadium looks pretty good but definitely not ready to welcome AFC competition. There is no hotel in the city and only at 40km from Oran.


----------



## zakizakari222 (Jul 2, 2018)

lotfi31 said:


> Sig Stadium in this list ?
> New Sig Stadium looks pretty good but definitely not ready to welcome AFC competition. There is no hotel in the city and only at 40km from Oran.


I think the New stadium of Sig will be at least used as a training site for some teams who are going to have their training camps in Oran or Moustaganem.


----------



## zakizakari222 (Jul 2, 2018)

Potential Host Cities:

1- Algiers, The Capital 
2- Oran 
3- Constantine 
4- Blida 

Possible Training Camps & Sites:

5- Annaba 
6- Tipaza 
7- Moustganem 
8- Sig 
9- Setif


----------



## HDI 0.548 (Dec 28, 2015)

How come Algeria doesn't modernize it's stadiums like Morocco. Besides the ones under construction, of course


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2019)

I imagine one reason is that it doesnt really need to. This tournament is low profile, it’s a tier 2 afcon. 

Last time Algeria hosted a major tournament - the proper afcon - was 1990.

At the same time, outside of south africa, algeria has better stadiums than most african nations.


----------



## zakizakari222 (Jul 2, 2018)

HDI 0.548 said:


> How come Algeria doesn't modernize it's stadiums like Morocco. Besides the ones under construction, of course


Algeria is more into building new stadiums than modernizing old ones (except the four big stadiums which are planned to be renewed) 
currently 5 stadiums with a capacity between *20,000 & 50,000* (In *Algiers, Oran, Sig and Tizi Ouzou*) are being under construction and will be delivered between August 2019 & December 2021. 
and 6 more stadiums (between *35K to 60K*) are planned to be build after 2022 (in *Setif, Constantine, Chlef, Moustaganem, Batna and Bejaia*) 
which means 14 out of 16 new/renewed stadiums are able to host big tournaments like the proper AFCON & World Cup


----------



## zakizakari222 (Jul 2, 2018)

5portsF4n said:


> I imagine one reason is that it doesnt really need to. This tournament is low profile, it’s a tier 2 afcon.
> 
> Last time Algeria hosted a major tournament - the proper afcon - was 1990.
> 
> At the same time, outside of south africa, algeria has better stadiums than most african nations.


Indeed, but the tournament's profile is increasing by each edition, Morocco boosted the tournament in 2018 & Algeria will do the same and more in 2022, it's expected to be as important as the main AFCON. 

and Yes, I guess Algeria will dethrone Morocco as the second best African country in terms of Stadiums & Infrastructures with having *14* International venues between 2019 & 2024


----------



## zakizakari222 (Jul 2, 2018)

*Host Stadium: Oran Olympic Stadium*


----------



## zakizakari222 (Jul 2, 2018)

*Possible Stadium: Tizi Ouzou New Stadium*

Under Construction


----------



## zakizakari222 (Jul 2, 2018)

*Host Stadium: Baraki New Stadium*

Stadium located in Algiers, Under Construction


----------



## Mouadex (Feb 3, 2017)

Amazing Stadiums !! If all planned stadiums are constructed properly than Algeria could host big tournaments.


----------



## zakizakari222 (Jul 2, 2018)

Mouadex said:


> Amazing Stadiums !! If all planned stadiums are constructed properly than Algeria could host big tournaments.


Indeed, all eyes on AFCON 2027, and a joint bid for the World Cup 2030/34 with Morocco & Tunisia :cheers:


----------



## zakizakari222 (Jul 2, 2018)

*Official Group Stage Draw: *


----------



## Youssef Chlf (8 mo ago)

zakizakari222 said:


> *Official Group Stage Draw: *
> 
> View attachment 3915785


Stadium who will be host CHAN 2023 

Oran : 










Baraki Stadiums (Algiers) :










Annaba :











Constantine :


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Well, that's seems like a rough one.


----------



## Youssef Chlf (8 mo ago)

Light Tower said:


> Well, that's seems like a rough one.


?


----------



## zakizakari222 (Jul 2, 2018)

it seems like Tizi Ouzou's New Stadium will be so ready by the CHAN 2023 in next January, I wish the venue was chosen to host some games


----------

